# Tumor/Growth on belly of feeder pig



## TNTPoultry (Apr 5, 2006)

We picked up a couple feeder pigs a week ago. We just noticed a tumor like growth on the belly of one of the pigs. Its about the size of a golfball and is located on the belly, in between the 2 rows of teats. It's not on any of the teats. They all appear to look normal. I felt the growth and it is very soft, not hard at all and the pig did not react at all when I pushed on it which leads me to believe it's not painful. Any ideas what this could be? Is something we should be worried about? These pigs are being raised for butcher. Thanks.

I wanted to add, with the exception of the growth/tumor, this pig appears to be in good health. Eating and drinking normally, wallowing, playful etc. We're feeding free-choice hog grower and fresh water is always available.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Not a tumor, it is a rupture and will not harm the pig. The rupture may enlarge but as long as the pig does not drag the rupture on the ground to where it creates a sore all will be fine. If you see a sore starting to develop take the pig to the processor. Rest assured all is nearly OK


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

My pig had one of these last year...
I thought it was a hernia. But it was so soft..
kinda like a "water bulge" 
it never cause a bit of trouble. 
My vet said its commonly called a "broken Pig" and nothing to be worried about.
But he said I shouldn't use her for breeding, cause I didn't want that trait. that's all.
she grew out the best of all of my pigs! and tastes GREAT!


----------



## TNTPoultry (Apr 5, 2006)

We've been so busy I havent had a chance until today to check for replies. Thanks for all the help. We've raised pigs in the past but this is the first time I have seen anything like this. I'm happy to see it wont cause us any problems.

Thanks again. You've been a BIG help!!


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

One of our pigs had a hernia and I had a vet look at her...he told me not to worry and if I did want to try and heal the hernia without surgery to take the lid to a margerine container and use some (lots) duct tape to attach it to the hernia site....told me surgery is an option but often fails and the majority of pigs will make it to butcher without a problem......good luck!


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Had two young piglets with hernias, both died. They were just too young when we got them and had a lot of problems.

My BIL dad was over on the 4th. He has raised and butchered many a pig in his day. He said you can "push the hernia in and tie off the skin" I don't know if tying the skin is like banding a goat or what, didn't go into details. 

anyway, I'd just keep and eye on it and if you have to, butcher early.

kids


----------

